# Woodworking Videos!!



## ToolGuy (Dec 16, 2007)

I wasn't sure if this should be posted in the web resources category or here, so I opted for the most visible. But anyway, I added a woodworking videos section to my website that I think anyone here will really enjoy. Currently there is The Woodworking Channel - just one continuous streaming woodworking videos by some serious professionals. I plan on adding more as I find them. Go there, check it out, and enjoy! 

http://mytoolbox.net/index.php/Woodworking/Non-Stop-Woodworking.html


----------



## booft (Dec 24, 2007)

Thats awesome, thanks for sharing. I play around with woodworking, but not that great lately. Seems when you stop hobbys after so many years, its like you are learning all over again.


----------



## ToolGuy (Dec 24, 2007)

I plan to add a lot more videos, both home improvement and woodworking, real soon.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Dec 25, 2007)

I have been watching this periodically since they started up and find its a great resource. Thanks for the links


----------

